# Helium!



## David H (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (May 20, 2014)

Ha ha very good indeed


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2014)

Good !


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 28, 2014)

Ha really funny, glad youre back David, all well now ?


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 29, 2014)

very funny, good one


----------



## Caroline (Jul 1, 2014)

did you hear about the Buddhist who refused Novocaine? He wanted to transcend dental medication


----------

